# Calgary Limited Fall 2016 - November 26



## Calgary Cubing (Oct 13, 2016)

Calgary Limited Fall 2016!!
www.canadianCUBING.com for more information and to register.


----------



## Solar (Oct 18, 2016)

For anyone who is too lazy or doesn't have access (for whatever reason) to the site, I'll post the information here:

*ABOUT*

The competition will be held on Saturday, November 26, 2016.
It will be held at SAIT, located at 1301 16 Ave NW, Calgary, AB T2M 0L4.
Here's a map of SAIT: http://www.sait.ca/about-sait/campus/campus-map
You will have to enter through the Heritage Hall Building (Marked A on the map). Registration will be in MacDonald Hall and the competition will be held in the Irene Lewis Atrium, which is between A and M on the map.
It is recommended that you park in Lot P6 which you can access from 10th Street NW.

This is an official WCA competition, so all regulations must be followed: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

*REGISTRATION + COSTS (Costs are in Canadian Dollars, aka CAD)
*
Registration can be accessed here: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/CLF2016/Registration/#/start

Please use proper grammar in your name, such as capitals.
Ex: "christopher cervania" would not be correct, "Christopher Cervania" is correct.

This competitor limit is 210 people, registration will close on Monday, November 21, 2016. So make sure you register before that day. If 210 is not reached, there will be registration in the morning at the door.

You will pay $15.00 to compete in one event. Each additional event will cost $2.00 to a maximum of $25.00.
If 210 is not reached, and you pay at the door, the fee will be $30.00 for the first event, and $3.00 per additional event with no maximum fee.

Important Notes:
- All sales are final. If you are registered and you find out you can't attend, your money will not be refunded.
- If you decide to drop an event after your registration, you won't get your money back.
- You can't add events the morning of the competition.

Additionally, you will have to pay $7/day for parking.

There is no cost for spectators.

*EVENTS
*
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 7x7
- Pyraminx
- Square-1
- 3x3 One-Handed
- 3x3 Blindfolded

*SCHEDULE*
To be released when registration closes

*FOOD*

The food court in the building will be open during most of the competition. There are also other food venues within SAIT campus as well as the close surrounding area.

*ACCOMMODATIONS
*
There are accommodations available in limited supply at SAIT. They have two bedroom rooms that come with a kitchen, as well as a penthouse suite. Here is the link to accommodations available at SAIT: 
http://www.emailmeform.com. Includes breakfast, *WIFI* and a parking pass.

*PRIZES
*
The top 3 placements of each event will receive certificates, as well as 1st place will win a $30 discount code to cubingoutloud.com

*MERCHANDISE
*
Cubing Out Loud is the official sponsor of Calgary Limited Fall 2016. They will be selling selling puzzles, shirts, lube, timers, and more. They accept both cash and credit cards. However, this is an out-of-province event for them, so the supply will be limited.

Cubing Out Loud is offering a pickup option on their site. In the checkout, select the "CLS2016" shipping method, and you can pickup your order at the competition, this will also drop the shipping fee, and you won't have to wait in line.
*
VOLUNTEERS
*
Scramblers, judges, and runners are needed for every round. Training will be provided in the morning. *Please be familiar with the WCA Regulations*, as you can be both a non-cuber or a cuber to be a judge/scrambler/runner, and many incidents has happened due to this. 

Here's the Volunteer form: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/CLF2016/Volunteer/#/


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 18, 2016)

This is done on my birthday, it would be crazy if i went.


----------



## Solar (Oct 18, 2016)

If you did, I'd bring some cake.


----------

